# Ibook G4 refuse de démarrer



## luxid (9 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acquis récemment un ibook g4 d'une amie, il fonctionnait bien. Je l'ai allumé hier soir et je crois que j'ai oublier de l'éteindre, mais bon, cela ne cause aucun problème.

Donc, ce matin, j'ai tenté d'ouvrir l'ordi et plus rien. Il ne démarre pas. Le niveau de ma batterie est au plus faible et mon adapteur secteur ne semble pas faire démarrer mon ordinateur non plus. J'ai suivi les commandes que le support d'apple donne, mais rien de plus.

Pourtant la batterie est en bonne condition. Que faire ?


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Juin 2009)

Salut

Fait un Reset PMU :



> *iBook G4
> iBook G4 (début 2004)
> iBook G4 (fin 2004)
> iBook G4 (mi 2005)*
> ...



Voila


----------

